# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ερευνα για στησιμο Κόμβου στην ΜΑΝΔΡΑ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ

## gmav5

Χαιρετε αγαπητοι, 

Λειτουργώ για χάρη τρίτου και θελω να μάθω αν αυτός ο τριτος ο οποίος είναι κάτοικος της μάνδρας αττικής μπορεί να κοιτάξει σε κάποιον ωστε να καταφέρει να μπει και αυτος ο κακομοιρης στο πλέον διασημο AWMN!!
Συντομα θα έχω φωτογραφίες με θέα απο ταράτσα....

----------


## sotiris

Για αρχη γραψου στην http://www.nodedb.com και δες ποιοι ειναι κοντα σου.
μετά βγάλε τις φωτο να τις δουμε
και στο τελος θα χρειαστει ενα scanning απο την ταρατσα σου.

----------


## gmav5

Ειμαι γραμένος στο nodedb, και ειμαι ήδη στον κομβο winner - thista - nicolo(βγαίνω με το ιδιο interface με thista). Ο ενδιαφερόμενος φίλος που θελει να μπει εχει γραφτει και αυτός αλλα στο nodedb εκει κοντα δεν υπάρχουν διαθεσιμοι χρήστες. Σκεφτόμουν την πιθανότητα να συνδεθει με χαιδάρι,Αίγάλεω...

----------


## sotiris

Ποιο ειναι το nodeid του φιλου σου ( για τον φιλο σου μιλουσα παραπανω και οχι για σενα).

----------


## gmav5

Το node id του φιλου μου είναι #3893 akamatos, απ οτι είδα μπορει να βγει ενα link με jimcom, αλλα δεν ξέρω κατα ποσο μπορουν να συνδεθούν μετα στο AWMN.. για δες και πες...!!

Y.Γ. Ο jimcom απ οτι φαίνεται δεν είναι συνδεδεμένος.

----------


## special

> Ειμαι γραμένος στο nodedb, και ειμαι ήδη στον κομβο winner - thista - nicolo(βγαίνω με το ιδιο interface με thista). Ο ενδιαφερόμενος φίλος που θελει να μπει εχει γραφτει και αυτός αλλα στο nodedb εκει κοντα δεν υπάρχουν διαθεσιμοι χρήστες. Σκεφτόμουν την πιθανότητα να συνδεθει με χαιδάρι,Αίγάλεω...


Υπαρχει ορατοτητα προς χαιδαρι αιγαλεω απο μανδρα?

----------


## gmav5

Oχι δεν εχει οπτική επαφή με Αιγάλεω η Χαιδάρι τελικά διοτι ειναι το περιφημο Ορος Αιγάλεω και του κόβει την θέα....

----------


## dti

Το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει σχετικά πρόσφατα το θέμα με τον Cha0s που ενδιαφέρεται να στήσει κόμβο στον Ασπρόπυργο.

Προς Χαϊδάρι υπάρχει μία πιθανότητα μέσω του outlander # 3343. Διαφορετικά, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βγείτε στο awmn μέσω Σαλαμίνας, Περάματος.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει σχετικά πρόσφατα το θέμα με τον Cha0s που ενδιαφέρεται να στήσει κόμβο στον Ασπρόπυργο.
> 
> Προς Χαϊδάρι υπάρχει μία πιθανότητα μέσω του outlander # 3343. Διαφορετικά, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βγείτε στο awmn μέσω Σαλαμίνας, Περάματος.


Από παλαιότερο scan που έχω κάνει δεν υπάρχει τίποτα wireless στην περιοχή της Σαλαμίνας. Το ανάγλυφο της περιοχής είναι ιδιόμορφο, με μόνο δύο σημεία που μπορούν να συνδέσουν Πέραμα με Μάνδρα ή Ασπρόπυρο. Το καλοκαίρι θα δω τι μπορεί να γίνει. ¨Εχω μιλήσει με παιδιά από Ασπρόπυργο και απλά περιμένουν.

----------


## gmav5

To εψαξα και Οutlander είναι ο πιο κοντινός (συνδεδεμένος) στα 11,9km, ύστερα ο SV1CD-R στο πέραμα είναι στα 13 , οσο αφορα τον Cha0s μου βγάνει στα 30km πράγμα λίγο αφύσικο για ασπρόπυργο.. Σημερα πάω για φωτογραφιες απο ταρατσα. μεχρι το απογευμα θα ειναι τις εχω φέρει..


* Υστερα θέλω να ρωτήσω ποσα km μέγιστο μπορουμε να βγάλουμε βγάλουμε link?*

----------


## Cha0s

Έχω 2 κόμβους εγώ.

Έναν στο Ελληνικό και ένα στην Γλυφάδα.

Για τον Ασπρόπυργο δεν έχω φτιάξει node στην nodedb γιατί δεν γνωρίζω τις συντεταγμένες ούτε είναι επαρκώς χαρτογραφημένη η περιοχή από maporama και τα σχετικά.

Οπότε γιαυτό σου έβγαλε 30χμ  ::

----------


## special

gmav προς ελευσινα βλεπεις μια και ενδιαφερομαι να στησω εκει εναν δευτερο κομβο και ισως απο εκει προς σαλαμινα περαμα αλλα ισως και ακρη πειραια μια και μου φαινετε υπαρχει ορατοτητα προς εκει.

----------


## a66fm

εγίνε τελικά κάτι? θα μπορεσουμε τελικά να μαζευτούμε και να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας σε πρώτη φαση όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται απο θριάσιο....

----------


## dti

> εγίνε τελικά κάτι? θα μπορεσουμε τελικά να μαζευτούμε και να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας σε πρώτη φαση όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται απο θριάσιο....


Απ' όσο θυμάμαι σε βλέπω από πολύ παλιά σαν ενεργό node στη nodedb στην περιοχή της Ελευσίνας. Δεν ξέρω τί θέα έχεις προς Άνω Λιόσια / Μενίδι κι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγει κάποιο link προς τα εκεί ή μόνο προς Σαλαμίνα...

Αν πάντως έχεις εξοπλισμό καλό είναι να στήσεις κάποιο access point με ssid awmn-111 ώστε να προσελκύσεις ενδιαφερόμενους από την περιοχή σου.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> εγίνε τελικά κάτι? θα μπορεσουμε τελικά να μαζευτούμε και να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας σε πρώτη φαση όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται απο θριάσιο....


Τα παιδιά από την Κόρινθο κάνουν ενέργειες για να συνδεθούν με Αθήνα. Σαν πρώτη κίνηση θα συνιστούσα να βάλεις ένα AP , αν δεν υπάρχει ώστε να μπορούμε να σε δούμε. Μόλις βρεθεί κάποιος που σε βλέπει, είτε από Αθήνα, είτε από Κόρινθο, αμέσως θα έχει τη βοήθεια για να σε συνδέσει και να συνδεθείς με τα δύο δίκτυα (Αθήνα - Κόρινθος).

----------


## papashark

> εγίνε τελικά κάτι? θα μπορεσουμε τελικά να μαζευτούμε και να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας σε πρώτη φαση όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται απο θριάσιο....


Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα την έφαγα στην περιοχή σου.

Αν και δεν έκανα scan, βαρέθηκα να μετράω κεραίες στα κτύρια, και μάλιστα με κάθε λογής setup, από 24αρα andrew, σε 8db panelάκι, stelles, cisco Omni 4.5db κλπ

Το φοβερότερο όλων ένα κτύριο με laser link και panelάκι γύρω στα 10db από ότι το υπολόγισα...

Πρέπει να υπάρχει φοβερός θόρυβος σε Μάνδρα-Μαγούλα-Θριάσιο.

----------


## a66fm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από a66fm
> 
> εγίνε τελικά κάτι? θα μπορεσουμε τελικά να μαζευτούμε και να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας σε πρώτη φαση όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται απο θριάσιο....
> 
> 
> Απ' όσο θυμάμαι σε βλέπω από πολύ παλιά σαν ενεργό node στη nodedb στην περιοχή της Ελευσίνας. Δεν ξέρω τί θέα έχεις προς Άνω Λιόσια / Μενίδι κι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγει κάποιο link προς τα εκεί ή μόνο προς Σαλαμίνα...
> 
> Αν πάντως έχεις εξοπλισμό καλό είναι να στήσεις κάποιο access point με ssid awmn-111 ώστε να προσελκύσεις ενδιαφερόμενους από την περιοχή σου.


νομίζω οτι ειχαμε μιλήσει στο τηλέφωνο πριν 1- 1,5 χρόνο για ενα λινκ που θα μπορούσε να γίνει μέσω Σαλαμίνας ... 
ανεξάρτητα απο αυτό έχω στο μεταξύ έχω "ψήσει" ενα φίλο απο Ασπρόπυργο που έχει καπως καλήτερη οπτική επαφή προς Μενίδι- Α.Λιόσια και θα κάνουμε μεσα στον Νοέμβριο απόπειρα σύνδεσης μεταξύ μας.

μια βοήθεια θα ήθελα απο κάποιον (ή μάλλον δύο):

1.σε πιό range IP μπορούμε να "παίξουμε" απο Ελευσίνα-Ασπρόπυργο (το site είναι κάπως δυσνόητο σε αυτό)
2.εχει "πέσει" στα χέρια μου ένας παλιός 1U server της HP και του έχω βάλει Fedora Core 4. Ξέρει κανείς αν θα έχει πρόβλημα το ότι είναι ενεργό το selinux για να χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτό σαν access point (ο εξοπλισμός που υπάρχεί ήδη (router + wlcard) χρησιμοποιήτε "εσωτερικά") και πιά καρτα θα ήταν η ιδανική σε αυτή την περίπτωση;
ευχαριστώ
Σταύρος

----------


## Vigor

Βλέπω καλή διάθεση κι'αυτό είναι ό,τι καλύτερο. Εύχομαι να δούμε σύντομα την περιοχή σας connected!  ::

----------


## a66fm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από a66fm
> 
> εγίνε τελικά κάτι? θα μπορεσουμε τελικά να μαζευτούμε και να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας σε πρώτη φαση όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται απο θριάσιο....
> 
> 
> Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα την έφαγα στην περιοχή σου.
> 
> Αν και δεν έκανα scan, βαρέθηκα να μετράω κεραίες στα κτύρια, και μάλιστα με κάθε λογής setup, από 24αρα andrew, σε 8db panelάκι, stelles, cisco Omni 4.5db κλπ
> 
> ...


  ::  Μού θύμησες τον εαυτό μου πριν 20 χρόνια οταν σε αντίστοιχες "βόλτες" το μάτι τελείως ασυνήδητα έπεφτε σε κεραίες fm  ::  





> Βλέπω καλή διάθεση κι'αυτό είναι ό,τι καλύτερο. Εύχομαι να δούμε σύντομα την περιοχή σας connected!


η διάθεση υπάρχει απο την πρώτη στιγμή που είχα διαβάσει πρίν μερικά χρόνια για την όλη προσπάθεια σε κάποιο άλλο forum (για isdn αν θυμάμε καλά) αλλά ένα χελιδόνι δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη....  :: 



```
10.76.223.0 - 10.77.90.255 Δήμος Ελευσίνος Νομαρχία Δυτικής Αττικής 
10.77.91.0 - 10.77.217.255 Δήμος Άνω Λιοσίων Νομαρχία Δυτικής Αττικής 
10.77.218.0 - 10.78.94.255 Δήμος Ασπρόπυργου Νομαρχία Δυτικής Αττικής
```

πώς μπορώ να ζητήσω IP ??

----------


## Vigor

http://wind.awmn.net

Aν είχες αντίστοιχη εγγραφή κόμβου (#111) στην NodeDB, θα σου έχει έρθει e-mail στο mail account με το οποίο είχες κάνει εγγραφή στην NodeDB. Ειδάλλως ακολούθησε τις αναλυτικότατες οδηγίες που βρίσκονται στην αρχική σελίδα του WiND.

Κάνεις register τον κόμβο σου και έπειτα κάνεις αίτηση για IPs-C-Class επιλέγοντας σωστά σε ποιον Δήμο/Νομαρχία ανήκεις  ::

----------


## a66fm

> http://wind.awmn.net
> 
> Aν είχες αντίστοιχη εγγραφή κόμβου (#111) στην NodeDB, θα σου έχει έρθει e-mail στο mail account με το οποίο είχες κάνει εγγραφή στην NodeDB. Ειδάλλως ακολούθησε τις αναλυτικότατες οδηγίες που βρίσκονται στην αρχική σελίδα του WiND.
> 
> Κάνεις register τον κόμβο σου και έπειτα κάνεις αίτηση για IPs-C-Class επιλέγοντας σωστά σε ποιον Δήμο/Νομαρχία ανήκεις


Ευχαριστώ το πρόβλημα ήταν οτι στο wind η λίστα με τους δήμους δεν είναι αλφαβητικά  ::

----------


## special

Μια και βλεπω κινητικοτητα να εκδηλωσω και εγω το ενδιαφερον μου για στησιμο κομβου στην ελευσινα καθως και βοηθεια σε οσους ενδιαφερονται στην περιοχη.Συντομα θα το γραψω στην wind και μπορουμε να οργανωθουμε στην περιοχη για αρχη μεταξυ μας και ταυτοχρονα ψαχνουμε για link με το υπολοιπο δικτυο.Παιδια δηλωστε θεσης στην wind για να δουμε αποστασεις και εμποδια.

----------


## petzi

Δουλεύω στο "Θριάσιο" και είμαι διαθέσιμος να βοηθήσω μετά το ωράριό μου. Επιπλέον αν μελετάται η διασύνδεση μέσω Σαλαμίνας ξέρω πως ο vassilis3 και ο jz(σε νέο σημείο) έχουν και τη θέα και τη διάθεση για διασύνδεση προς εκείνη τη μεριά. Μένει η ανάπτυξη ενδιαφέροντος από τη μεριά της Σαλαμίνας......

----------


## special

Μακαρι να βρεθει καποιος απο σαλαμινα και να βγει απο εκει γιατι αλλιως πρεπει απο λιοσια μερια να γινει κατι.Δηλωστε στην wind θεσεις να δουμε.

----------


## dti

Για ελάτε σ' επαφή με τους ενεργούς κόμβους στο Πέραμα...
Στη Σαλαμίνα είχαν κάνει καταχώρηση ο harisk και ο Pater Familias...

----------


## KONAN

Έχουμε κάποιο νέο για σύνδεση Ελευσίνας με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο?Σταύρο με την απόπειρα συνδεσής σου με τον Ασπρόπυργο τι έγινε? Βλέπω πολύ κόσμο στην Ελευσίνα πρέπει κάποτε να οργανωθούμε.

----------


## aangelis

> Για ελάτε σ' επαφή με τους ενεργούς κόμβους στο Πέραμα...
> Στη Σαλαμίνα είχαν κάνει καταχώρηση ο harisk και ο Pater Familias...


Ο sv1gft εχει εξοχικό στους Αγίου Θεοδώρους και τον ενδιαφέρει να συνδεθεί με Σαλαμίνα και να κάνει και αλλα bblinks για να συνδεθούν και άλλες περιοχές.
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7642

----------


## dti

Δείτε και την περίπτωση της σύνδεσης προς βόρεια. Πρόσφατα ξεκίνησε ο κόμβος caftis #7384 στη Ζοφριά, ο οποίος ενδεχομένως "βλέπει" Μάνδρα.

----------


## a66fm

εγώ δεν θα είμαι ετοιμος πρίν το τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## sv1her

Επί της αρχής ενδιαφέρομαι και εγω για Ασπρόπυργο
Δείτε με στο wind ως sv1her-2
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8151

----------


## a66fm

έχουμε ξεκινήσει την διαδικασία για να συνδεθούμε με το Γιώργο τον SV1EAG (AWMN_682 ::  που είναι σχετικά κοντά σου και τον Αποστόλη (geto AWMN_7806) που είναι κοντά στο Νοσοκομείο.
To πρόβλημα τώρα είναι οτι λόγο της απόστασης που έχουμε μεταξύ μας έχουμε όλοι yagi, άλλα κάτι πρέπει να γίνει για μπεί επιτέλους στο νερό στο αυλάκι....

Θα κανονίσω με τον Γιώργο να βρεθούμε να τα πούμε όλοι απο κοντά.



Σταύρος

----------


## papashark

> έχουμε ξεκινήσει την διαδικασία για να συνδεθούμε με το Γιώργο τον SV1EAG (AWMN_682 που είναι σχετικά κοντά σου και τον Αποστόλη (geto AWMN_7806) που είναι κοντά στο Νοσοκομείο.
> To πρόβλημα τώρα είναι οτι λόγο της απόστασης που έχουμε μεταξύ μας έχουμε όλοι yagi, άλλα κάτι πρέπει να γίνει για μπεί επιτέλους στο νερό στο αυλάκι....
> 
> Θα κανονίσω με τον Γιώργο να βρεθούμε να τα πούμε όλοι απο κοντά.
> 
> 
> 
> Σταύρος


Προσοχή στους 2.4 πέριξ της περιοχής (Θριάσιο, Μάνδρα, Μαγούλα) θα βρείτε πολύ θόρυβο, καθώς οι κεραίες στις εταιρείες φυτρώνουν σαν τα μανιτάρια στην περιοχή (να 'ναι καλα  ::  )

----------


## dti

> To πρόβλημα τώρα είναι οτι λόγο της απόστασης που έχουμε μεταξύ μας έχουμε όλοι yagi, άλλα κάτι πρέπει να γίνει για μπεί επιτέλους στο νερό στο αυλάκι....


Βάλτε πιάτα (ίσως του 1 μ. είναι ακόμη καλύτερα) και φυσικά είναι προτιμότερο να παίξετε απευθείας στα 5 GHz με το γνωστό εξοπλισμό που έχουμε διαπιστώσει στην πράξη οτι δουλεύει (CM9, feeders by nvak).

----------


## petzi

> .....και τον Αποστόλη (geto AWMN_7806) που είναι κοντά στο Νοσοκομείο.


Αν κάνετε κάτι εργάσιμες ώρες (  ::  ) και κατόπιν συνεννόησης μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω και εγώ μιας και δουλεύω στο Νοσοκομείο. Επίσης δέχομαι και επισκέψεις αν θέλετε.
pm me για τηλέφωνο.

----------


## special

Και εγω θα προτεινα πιατα παιδια γιατι υπαρχει πολυ θορυβος στην περιοχη.Επισης καλο θα ηταν να ξεκινησετε στα 5.Απο της αρχες απριλιου θα ειμαι και εγω ετοιμος για λινκ στα 2,4 η 5.

----------


## a66fm

εχουμε ήδη τον εξοπλισμό για 2,4 και προσπαθούμε να βρούμε κοινές ελευθερες ώρες για να στηθούν

----------


## special

Οτιδηποτε χρειαστειτε παιδια μπορω να βοηθησω εαν ειναι πειτε ποτε σκοπευετε να ερθω να βοηθησω αμα θελετε.

----------


## sv1her

Πείτε μου και εμένα για να βοηθήσω.
Παρα το φορτωμένο πρόγραμμα μου κάπου θα βρω κενό για να έρθω.

----------


## sv1her

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα.
Δείτε στο wind και τον special που ενδιαφέρεται στην Ελευσίνα http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6657

----------


## sv1her

Ρίχτε μια ματιά εδώ.
Σίγουρα θα σας ενδιαφέρει.

Kόμβος Αx-Bx ή Cx στον Ασπρόπυργο http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=253084#253084

----------


## zathellas

Παιδιά για χαρά. Ενδιαφερόμαι παρα πολύ να συνδέσω Ασπρόπυργο με Περιστέρι, όπως ίσως έχετε διαβάσει στο παραπάνω link από τον Σωτήρη.

Περιλάβετε και εμένα στα σχέδια σας.

To link όπως είναι πιο πάνω δεν μου δουλεύει. Δοκιμάστε το πιο κάτω.
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=253084#253084

Σωτήρη διαπίστωσα ότι απουσιάζει το .net από το http://www.awmn για να δουλέψει.

----------


## a66fm

διάβασα για κάποιον κόμβο "πανω στο βουνό" ποιός είναι;

----------


## sv1her

Σωστο είναι το link εφόσον συνδεεσαι στο AWMN ασύρματα και όχι από το Internet. Αν συνδέεσαι από το Internet τότε χρειάζεται και το "net" αλλα το ανακάλυψες.
Λοιπόν "μιλήστε" και εδώ με τους συναδέλφους να δούμε τι θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε. Όπως διάβασες παραπάνω είμαστε αρκετοί και το ψάχνουμε. Στο τέλος κάτι θα βγει. 

Μίλησα και με το Γιώργο SV1EAG απόψε και θα στήσει σύντομα τον εξοπλισμό τον οποίο έχει, αλλα περιμένει μια μικρή βοήθεια από ένα φίλο του.

----------


## sv1her

Παρακάτω είναι μια λίστα με όσους έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον & είναι στο Θριάσιο Πεδίο ( η σειρά είναι τυχαία)

# 6828 SV1EAG
# 884 gmav5
# 3893 akamatos
# 6657 special2 (#3929 special)
# 2331 Cha0s
# 111 a66fm
# 3460 petzi
# 7617 KONAN
# 8151 sv1her-2 (#7413 sv1her)
# 7806 geto
# 8363 zathellas

Αν υπάρχουν και άλλοι παρακαλω να το δηλώσουν.
να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να ξεκινήσουμε τις πρώτες ζεύξεις τουλάχιστον μεταξύ μας (σε τοπικό δίκτυο) και προχωράμε και με τη σύνδεση με την Αθήνα.
Οι κουμπάροι που είναι έτοιμοι (a66fm & sv1eag) να προχωρήσουν παρακαλω και να κάνουν τα δεόντα για τη πρώτη μεταξύ τους ζεύξη.
a66fm εσένα μου λέει ότι περιμένει ο Γιώργος ο sv1eag ...
Ότι βοήθεια χρειασθήτε πείτε το να έρθουμε να βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## Cherouvim

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Και εγώ απο Ελευσίνα είμαι και ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## mopy

Xρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια. Αντε ρε παιδια να γινει κατι και στην απομονομενη περιοχη (Ασπροπυργος - Σκαραμαγκας - Ελευσινα - Μανδρα ) . Εγω εχω τον κομβο 9039. Οκομβος αυτος ειναι στην εργασια μου και μου λειπει το υπολοιπο δικτυο. Ελπιζω μεσα στο 2007 κατινα γινει.
Και παλι ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Ο johnkast_batsi (#9782) στη Σαλαμίνα είναι αυτός που θα σε συνδέσει στο δίκτυο, αν βγει βέβαια και το link του με τον Age (aka Babba2) (#4904) στο Χαϊδάρι (κι αν αυτός βρει και κάποιον άλλον να συνδεθεί στη συνέχεια). 

Μέσω του johnkast_batsi (#9782) μετά μπορεί να συνδεθούν Ελευσίνα, Μάνδρα, Νέα Πέραμος κλπ. κλπ.
Τον johnkast_batsi (#9782) τον είχα γνωρίσει στο περίπτερό μας στην comdex και είχε δηλώσει πρόθυμος να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο. Δεν ξέρω αν παρακολουθεί το forum, οπότε μάλλον ένα email μέσω του WiND να είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για μια αρχική επαφή.  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Ο johnkast_batsi (#9782) στη Σαλαμίνα είναι αυτός που θα σε συνδέσει στο δίκτυο, αν βγει βέβαια και το link του με τον Age (aka Babba2) (#4904) στο Χαϊδάρι (κι αν αυτός βρει και κάποιον άλλον να συνδεθεί στη συνέχεια).


To σχέδιο λέει εκτός των παραπάνω να συνδεθώ με τον juan #10833 ο οποίος θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί κι αυτός με την σειρά του  ::  
Επειδή τα link που πρέπει να βγουν είναι μπόλικα, υπομονή -όπως πάντα- και αισιοδοξία. Το 2007 είναι σίγουρα πολύ ελπιδοφόρο.

----------


## mopy

Συναμδιτες κανενα νεοτερο ? Μηπως θα επρεπε να αρχισουμε να συνδεομαστε μεταξυ μας και μετα να δουμε πως θα βγουμε στο υπολοιπο δικτυο ? Απο οτι βλεπω ειμαστε πολλοι οποτε κατι μπορει να γινει  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Συναμδιτες κανενα νεοτερο ? Μηπως θα επρεπε να αρχισουμε να συνδεομαστε μεταξυ μας και μετα να δουμε πως θα βγουμε στο υπολοιπο δικτυο ? Απο οτι βλεπω ειμαστε πολλοι οποτε κατι μπορει να γινει


working on that. Έχω τον router ([email protected]), τον ιστό στημένο, εξωτερική συσκευή για ap&omni και την πρώτη κάρτα (θα ζητήσω συμβουλές για το τι κάρτες προτείνονται για τα μακρινά link με βορειο Σαλαμίνα και μέγαρα [κάντε προτάσεις] ). Τα υπόλοιπα που μου λείπουν (πιάτα, καλώδια) δεν είναι τίποτα σημαντικό, η σοβαρή εκρεμότητα είναι να εξασφαλίσω την συνδεση του #juan και ξεκινάμε.

----------


## mopy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mopy
> 
> Συναμδιτες κανενα νεοτερο ? Μηπως θα επρεπε να αρχισουμε να συνδεομαστε μεταξυ μας και μετα να δουμε πως θα βγουμε στο υπολοιπο δικτυο ? Απο οτι βλεπω ειμαστε πολλοι οποτε κατι μπορει να γινει 
> 
> 
> working on that. Έχω τον router ([email protected]), τον ιστό στημένο, εξωτερική συσκευή για ap&omni και την πρώτη κάρτα (θα ζητήσω συμβουλές για το τι κάρτες προτείνονται για τα μακρινά link με βορειο Σαλαμίνα και μέγαρα [κάντε προτάσεις] ). Τα υπόλοιπα που μου λείπουν (πιάτα, καλώδια) δεν είναι τίποτα σημαντικό, η σοβαρή εκρεμότητα είναι να εξασφαλίσω την συνδεση του #juan και ξεκινάμε.


Αρα καλον θα ηταν να αρχισουμε τα μεταξυ μας link  :: 
Εγω ηδη τα εχω ολα για δυο bb και περιμενω ενα ok η ενα pm για να τα στησω  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Έχω άσχημα νέα. 

Σήμερα πήγα μια βόλτα από τον #juan, την μέχρι στιγμής ελπίδα για έξοδο στο awmn. Δυστυχώς υπάρχει μια τεράστια πολυκατοικία ακριβώς στην ευθεία με εμένα που σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και αν έβαζε ιστό πάνω στα κεραμίδια, πείθοντας τους από πάνω του πάλι δεν θα μπορούσα να τον δω. 
Η οπτική περιορίζεται στο δυτικό μέρος του προφήτη Ηλία Χαϊδαρίου και στις 2 περιοχές του χάρτη. Μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος κάνουμε hold. Πάντως τον router τον κρατάω και βλέπουμε. Ίσως στήσουμε όλοι μεταξύ μας και θα έρθει και η έξοδος στο awmn. Σε λίγο θα καταλήξω να μοιράζω φυλλάδια στις εν λόγω περιοχές.


Y.Γ: Οι περιοχές που δίνω στο χάρτη είναι αυτές που βλέπω και έχουν ελπίδα σύνδεσης με awmn

----------


## sv1her

Καλησπέρα.
Δυστυχώς εγκατέλειψε ο sv1eag και πούλησε και τον εξοπλισμό που είχε.

----------


## fengi1

Ειχα μια Ιδεα για της περιοχες Μανδρα , Μαγουλα , Ελευσινα , Ασπροπυργο μηπως και υπηρχε δυνατοτητα να περασει Link απο καποιους Κομβους που βρισκονται Ανω Λιοσια και Ζοφρια απο εδω http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12675 , αλλα δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει οπτικη. Δεν περναει τιποτα απο το υψωμα στο τουνελ της ¨κακιας ωρας " πανω απο χωματερη . Δυσκολα τα πραγματα απο εδω. Σχεδον αδυνατα. Δεν υπαρχει τιποτα να "πατησει" Link, εκτος το ΟΔΔΥ.

----------


## prince

Να δηλώσω και εγώ το ενδιαφέρον μου για την Δ.Αττική
Τουλάχιστον για links μεταξύ μας αρχικά

# 13349 prince

----------


## giannis

Να δηλώσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου ενδιαφέρον για την περιοχή του Ασπροπύργου. 
Νίκο (prince) μπορεί να κοιτάξουμε αν βλεπόμαστε μεταξύ μας...

Γιάννης

P.S. Wind ID 11733

----------


## fengi1

Βλεπει κανεις απο εκει αυτο : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13828 ?

----------


## nikpanGR

> Βλεπει κανεις απο εκει αυτο : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13828 ?


Περιμένω νέα σας....fengi1....

----------


## alextytan

Τελικά τι έγινε με την περιοχή μας, παιδιά;

----------


## fengi1

Καλησπερα, μετα 3 χρονια.
Υπηρχε μια περιπτωση τοτε να βγει ενας κομβος στην κεραια του ΞΕΝΙΟΣ FM ( Δημοτικη ραδιοφωνια Ανω Λιοσιων ) στο Ποικιλο ορος.
Ειχαμε κοιταξει την οπτικη με Klarabel και sv1efo αλλα δυστυχως δεν εβλεπε θριασιο και δεν προχωρησε.

----------


## radio 623

Αν τυχόν αναθερμανθεί το ενδιαφέρον, να ξέρετε ότι απο την ταράτσα μου "βλέπω" προς τα κεί....

----------

